# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Sneijder tới Man United: Chờ sau Siêu Cúp

## seoprovu1

*Phim hoạt hình về cuộc chiến giữa Apple và HTC*

Hai video hoạt hình mô phỏng cuộc chiến pháp lý giữa hai “đại gia” công nghệ Apple và HTC trong cương vị của các hiệp khách Trung Hoa người xưa.
Trong lúc cuộc chiến pháp lý giữa Apple và HTC đang nóng lên từng ngày, thì trên YouTube bỗng nhiên xuất hiện hai đoạn video hoạt hình dạng cổ trang rất hài hước nói về vụ kiện này. Trong hai đoạn video được đăng tải, CEO Steve Jobs của Apple sắm vai một cao thủ võ lâm “độc cô cầu bại”, trong khi HTC sắm vai nữ kiếm khách trẻ chống lại Apple. Trong "trận chiến" này, Google cũng xuất hiện, đứng đằng sau ủng hộ HTC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk3sHO1c-rQ&feature=player_embedded
 
Google đứng sau giúp HTC chống lại Apple.
​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiyjp-FPyK4&feature=player_embedded
(Nhấn vào nút CC trên thanh công cụ của YouTube để xem phụ đề tiếng Anh).
*CÁC TIN XEM THÊM*
điểm chuẩn đại học 
tra cuu diem thi 2011 
diem thi cao dang 2011 
điểm chuẩn đại học 
điểm chuẩn 
tra cuu diem thi 2011 
tra diem thi 2011

----------

